# Hi



## Kidd_the_Ki (Feb 2, 2016)

I was hoping someone could help me find out what kind of kitten this is. Thanks!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Unless he came with a registration paper from a reputable cat fancy association (e.g. Cat Fanciers' Assoc. or The Internmational Cat Fancy Assoc.), showing the name of his sire and dam and their registration numbers, he is a _Domestic Shorthair_, and his color is brown tabby. If his darker striping is like a tiger's, then it would be Brown Mackeral Tabby, but if it has a rounded bullseye on his sides, he's a Brown Tabby or Brown Classic tabby, and if he has spots on his sides, then he's a Brown Spotted Tabby. The gold eye color is common with this coat color. He is nicely marked with two "necklaces" and the distinctive "M" forehead marking.

He has a very sweet facial expression with lovely large expressive eyes.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

He is a very handsome boy! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh! That face! I just want to hug him. Such a great picture of a beautiful tabby cat. Sometimes I think tabby cats gets brushed aside as common but its amazing how each and every tabby cat is different and unique in his or her own way. Those "love me" eyes though, they get me!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Domestic shorthairs are sometimes referred to as "moggies" or "mutt cats" :}


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I love the mask of stripes!


----------

